# steamed vs microwaved veg



## quartz075 (Jan 20, 2009)

I see suggestions of steamed veg, would frozen from a bag and putting it in a bowl of water in the microwave for 3 minutes loose any of it's value or be drastically different ?


----------



## owen p (Feb 25, 2009)

It won't taste as good but will not lose any of its nutrition


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

quartz075 said:


> I see suggestions of steamed veg, would frozen from a bag and putting it in a bowl of water in the microwave for 3 minutes loose any of it's value or be drastically different ?


i think it depends on how hot it gets - if you get vegeatables boiling and keep them there then they can loose some of the vits.

If you stop the microwave as soon as they are as hot as you want them then you should be ok

I could well be wrong tho lol


----------

